# what to eat..misserable life with hashi. In real need for advice



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

I was recently diagnosed with hashi's after the birth of my first child (and only!!! since Im 34 and not healthy anymore, well never was) I had been feeling sick for a while but it would come and go and I always thought it was due to my allergies (but I didn't know one allergic person who had the symptoms I had) My symptoms were:
-Extreme tiredness and drawsiness (looking at claritin commercial with the lady sleepin in the bench through her son's baseball game, thougt it was due to seasonal allergies)
-Really bad migrains everyday (went away after diagnosed and two weeks in Armour pills!! Used to be in every migrain forum for years and taking all kind of pain killers.)
-Mental fog 
-Fever-like feeling in my entire body (now the dr calls it "fibromyalgia", how I remember those House episodes, they were always saying that word and I always thought it was some rare desease)
-Weakness in my feet and ankles (some days I knew I couldn't wear high heels or I would twist my ankle and go straight to the floor, I didn't know why)
-Geographic tongue with painful patches, bitten edges
-Difficulty swallowing
-Difficulty breathing at night if sleeping on my back (I found out by myself my tongue grows. It pushes my teeth, it is very difficult to keep it inside my mouth. when this happenes the mark of my teeth on it are very sharp and it looks almost white. I also have thyroid problems when I have this, its either too low or too high. time to adjust the pill!)
-Sharp pain in my entire mouth when I eat most "living, healthy things" (fruits, nuts) or when i eat dairy
-Food allergies to everything alive and "healthy" and ok with sprite and coke which i do not like (always trying to eat organic, healthy, etc but always feeling worse)
-Feeling very weak after eating oatmeal (gluten is a no, no for hashi's)
-Edema, "red legs"
-Unbearable leg pain between calf and ankle when thyroid too low or two high
-Muscle cramps
-And a whole bunch of other symptoms (hair changes, sight problems, allergies to chemicals, sudden obesity or weight loss, etc)

Medical History:
-All common parasites existing in planet earth during childhood and youth (until I came to usa at 24)
-Tons of metronidazol (parasite killings)
-Incapacitating Heartburn 
-Food intolerances and allergies
-Asthma
-Allergies to all polens, plants, dust mites, cats, (and specially weather changes would send me straight to bed)
-Ear and throat infections as a child
-Chronic nasal congestion
-Pneumonia before age 1
-Late "acne" at 23 with huge painful growths on my face with no tip that only had blood inside (were not regular pimples, I think it was an infection but dermatologist prescribed topical medicines that did not help a bit, until he prescribed accutane and they went away). This was accompanied by loss of sight, change in hair, weight gain, low potasium and sodium.
-Accutane pills 
-Difficult getting pregnant
-After diagnosed, extreme allergies to levo and synthroid, had to change to Armour 
-Armour not working for me. after a few days feeling great my thyroid starts being too high or too low and I have to adjust the pill. this is each month, up and down (maybe due to hormone changes during my periods? Drs wouldn't mind finding out.)

What I DON'T have with my Hashi's:
-High cholesterol (instead it is too low, go figure!)
-Vit D deficiency (no, always within range)
-Anemia (no, fine)
-B vit deficiency (no)
-High sugar (no, within range but low at the bottom)
-Hair loss (not really)
-Brittle nails (no lately, yes in the past)

I only write all of this so you can allert other people having similar sypmtoms since some of mine are not the common "thyroid" symptoms but yet they go away whenever I reach the correct dosage of Armour so in my oppinion always were thyroid symptoms.
Had been tested my TSH several times before but NEVER for Hashi's (Anti TPO). My TSH was always within the "normal" range. My question is for those of you who have read books on how to "treat" hashimoto's and understand you are not supposed to eat coffee, grains, dairy, nuts, gluten, spinach, broccoli, tomatoes...This seems to be the solution but WHAT IF YOUR ARE ALLERGIC TO EVERYTHING ELSE????????????!!!!!!!!! can't eat fruits or vegetables, which give me immidiate far worse symptoms of worn out. Does god want me to leave this planet already? I cannot feed from it. Anybody with Hashi's and food allergies/intolerances? What do you eat? what do you breakfast on?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

You sound alot like me. I had heartburn so bad I thought my stomach was going to burn a hole through my skin. I too have sinus issues and allergies.
Best thing for me was going completely gluten free, I take Prescribed Prilosec every morning, use a Netipot to clean my sinuses and Flonase. I am on 1/2 a grain of Naturethroid and have been steady at that level for months now. The worst part of hashi's for me was in the beginning when I was swinging from hypo to hyper. It was almost impossible to get my medication dose right. I took alot of time, patience and tweaking, (I even had to start over a couple of times,,,) but I finally stopped the ugly swings and was able to normalize my dose. Gluten is a HUGE trigger for me and everytime I ate it my antibodies just went into high gear. I was SO ill so I just said enough was enough and completely cut out gluten. I also take Selenium each day and that seems to help too. 
Gluten free life is challenging at first and you have to be carefully about reading labels. It took me a month or so, but I have been gluten free for over a year and feel 100% better. Because hashi's is an autoimmune disease, you won't feel better until you address THAT and not so much your thyroid. Yes it does cause thyroid issues, but why treat just the symptom and not the cause? Since your immune system begins in the gut, you need to address your diet as well as treat your ailing thyroid. 
You almost appear to be celiac. Have you ever been tested? That puts another wrench in the mix because it further limits what you can eat, but there are alot of really good celiac diets out there you could follow. I am fortunate in that respect as I don't have a dairy, fruit or vegetable issue.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I have suffered for years with burning mouth, burning tongue, dry mouth, geographic tongue and the same thing you speak of with the sore tongue at the edges. It's like your tongue gets swollen and leaves teeth marks or something. It's pure misery so I truly sympathise.
I've tried everything. Gargling with milk and tumeric (tumeric is an anti inflammitory) Chewing raw cabbage (again- supposed to be an anti inflammitory) I've used numbing mouth washs. Tried upping my dosage of vitamin B2 (I believe this is supposed to be good for sore mouth issues.) Finally I was diagnosed with low iron and I must admit since I started on it my dry mouth issues are a lot better and "touch wood" my mouth hasn't been sore in quite some time.
One thing I DID find that helped with the pain in my mouth was to chew on mint leaves.
I swear to God it was like instant relief! Like magic! Mint has analgesic like pain relieving qualities.
It was true desperation that lead me to chew and gargle on and with so many things but I swear by the mint.
Difficult I know if you also have allergies.....Just putting it out there in case it helps.

After reading your post I feel I have little to complain about really, in comparison.
So sorry you are going through this.


----------

